# New foster babies at Chez' Marcia



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have 4 foster babies leaving within the next few days, so what do I do? I raise my hand and say "MORE, PLEASE!". :fust Fortunately there is no shortage of babies to foster. This a new batch of 4 five - 6 week old very scared kittens. Just a tad hissy, more scared than feral so they will turn around quickly. I'm looking forward to the challenge.

The kitten on top of the hut is a twin to one that you cannot see. There are 3 in the hut and one on top.

View attachment 65130


View attachment 65138



Needless to say, I need 4 names. I'm leaning towards Woody for the black and white one (if it's a boy) because as I was driving home I was behind a truck with 7Woody on his license plate. I like that name!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aww, poor scared babies - they don't know they've just hit the foster kitten lottery lol! :kittyturn

If you wanted to stay with 'W' names, how about Winkie, Willie, Wynona, Wren or Wiley - then there's Walker, Wyatt and Winnie. :smile:


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Why are kittens so freakin' cute!!!!??!!!! So we want them ALL!!!!
Adorable. How lucky they are to have you as a foster-mommy.
Let us know how the brood does!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ha! I got spit at tonight - by a BABY! Their paperwork says "friendly" but it was only after I agreed to take them that found out they were actually mildly feral. Little do these babies know that they are about to be showered with kisses, cuddles and irresistible love for the next couple months!! I WILL make them love me....after a night of rest and yummies. They are working on their second can of food for the evening now. They were HUNGRY! I guess the shelter food didn't meet their high expectations.

Heather, I like those names!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

You will have them socialized and cuddly in no time! They are beautiful!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

My old, departed WALLY as a name ;-)
tux, ashes (I named one of our ferals that name--he was gray like the first one but the lady that took him renamed him to Kylie), caramel, caviar (for the black/white ones), Salty or Pepper...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh!! New babies to love!!! Congrats!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Two of the adopted oldest kittens are going to their homes this week, and two others (Mr. Mann and Thistledown) are going to Petsmart or the shelter as a bonded pair after neutering. Momma is getting spayed on Monday and going to the shelter after that. That will leave my 5 "bottle" babies (no longer on bottles!) and the 4 new kids which are a tad smaller but not much. The new guys will remain caged until the oldest kids are gone this weekend. Maybe they will settle down by then and not be SO scared of me.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww! I'm sure they'll come around very quickly with you as their foster mommy! Sooo cute!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow, more babies to love and cuddle!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwwww sooo cute . They sure did hit the lottery!!


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

The white faced kitten in second picture looks almost like calico, I can see hints of brown and black.

She does look like she has a moon face, so maybe call her Moon?

PS I was just watching Babylon 5 show and someone used the phrase "moon faced assassin of joy" when I saw the picture, the moon face stuck with the kitten.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

They are SO scared of me I have not taken a good look at them. On the surface the moon face one is primarily white with grey tabby splotches tossed on her. She (or he) is cute. The primarily grey one looks like a male (I was able to pick him up without getting spit at! =D He did not want me poking around his tail area - his tail was plastered to his rump! I like "Wally" so that will be his name! Two down, two names to go. Wally and Woody for the boys so far!!

Sorry, but Moon won't make the baby name cut.....keep trying all.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I was able to spend about 5-10 minutes of quality time with each one just cuddling, talking sweetly and giving kisses. They are petrified of me! I did manage to get 3 of them to eat some deli turkey out of my fingers though. The 4th one just wanted to hiss at me. So cute.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Kittens can get away with anything. They hiss and we just think it's cute. LOL! 

Willow? Winnie? Wanda?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think they are all boys! I managed to sneak a peek during cuddle time. One of the four (the black and white) is petrified of me, won't take any deli meat or relax in my arms but this is only the second full day so it's still very, very early. This will be quite the adventure. I've never dealt with ferals before.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have been winning them over by putting Gerber chicken and gravy on my finger and letting them lick it off! I do this one by one and then cuddle up a storm afterwards. One of the other shelter volunteers gave me a bit advice. She said, just remember "hisses get kisses!". I LOVE that!

When they hiss, I kiss and I am pretty sure one of them was purring tonight already!! :yellbounce:heart:yellbounce


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

WOOHOOO.
If you wanted to stick with "W" theme...
Wine (yum!), wanderlust, winnona, wiley, wanda (i like that one and someone else mentioned that one), wink, winny,

rereading...if they are all boys...
Winston, windsor, wiscus, weasel, waffles,

editing again....Wasabi!!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

ooo wallycat, I like Winston!! Woody, Winston, Willie and Wyatt. If I'm wrong and one of them turns out to be a girl I'll change one of the names. Today starts day 3 of intensive lovin'. They were much better this AM. One of the white with grey splotches tabby seems to be getting especially friendly already. I could not be happier with the progress. Today we emphasized NOT launching out of my hands when we are brought back to the cage. I hold them snuggly until they are relaxed then gently place them on the cage floor. Until this AM, they were flying out of my hands and their little nails HURT!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Willie or wally?? I love the name Wyatt!! and of course, I love sushi so Wasabi would be a favorite for me.
Such progress in 3 days!! soon they will know marcia = food and they bond and stop hissing. Yes, who knew nails that tiny and teeth that cute could HURT!!?!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww, it sounds like your charm is working its magic already! Shouldn't be long before they all become little lovebugs.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*New Pics*

We are making slow but steady progress here! This is day 5 and they are eating out of my hands. The two white and grey spotted kittens are the most aminable to me. One will purr when I hold him. I finally figured out a way to tell the difference between the two!! One has dark temple stripes on both sides of his head and one only has them on the right side of his head. Meet Wally and Willie:

View attachment 65377


View attachment 65385


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Meet Woody (black and white tuxedo) and Wyatt:

View attachment 65393


View attachment 65401


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness.

:love2


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Woody is going to be a tough nut to crack. It's funny though, because I can turn him over on his back and he just lays there and gives me heavy sighs now and then. He won't relax, just lay there thinking I'm certainly going to kill him with my next kiss. I feel SO bad that at such a young age he is SO darned scared of me. Going on a week Monday and little progress with him.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Food and time will win them all over, even Woody.  What I have found to be very useful with skittish/feral babies is making the others happy. When I get through to one and it comes up to me and purrs and loves on me, the others see that and relax some. I make really really nice with one and use that to get the others to relax. Then I'll get a second or third to start loving on me and the more the others enjoy my company, the more relaxed the remaining ones get. I also sit near the food bowl when they're eating.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. The two white with gray, Wally and Willie are warming up quickly - even coming up to me tentatively when I approach the cage. Hopefully Woody will see this and settle down. They have been really wanting to get at the DaBird I use for the other kittens. I've not let the batch of ferals out of the cage yet (quarantine period is not over, plus I don't want them to just run and hide in the corners) but they really seem interested in the play.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you try petting Woody while he is eating...just gentle back rubs....that may help too. But Venus gave you some great tips...if one or two relax, the rest will see it and follow through. That little woody, with the white whiskers against his little black body. I could just EAT HIM. They are all SOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

wallycat, I already do that. I cuddle him to my chest and feed him baby food off my finger, or give him bits of sautéed chicken tenders to nibble while I cuddle him. I even mimic a momma by rubbing my chin on him like I'm licking him. TRUST me! I've been doing all this several times a day - sometimes up to 4 or 5 times!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Sounds so adorable. He will come around. How can he not?!!
I sure wish I could take Zaida and Woody.


----------

